# Laminating question



## pappyscalls (Jun 22, 2013)

Going to try my hand at making a laminated slingshot, using some 3/16" Aluminum sheeting and some laminated wood used to make gun stocks, I can't think of the anme of it right now. My question is "what glues to use" ? I know it sounds dumb, but is there any special kind of glue I should use to sandwich the aluminum with the wood?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

You can use a 2part epoxy or gorilla. Remember to wet a surface. (not the gorilla wood glue)


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

I use gorilla glue. Epoxy has worked for me in the past too. Good luck!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

there definately needs to be a pinned thread or topic on glues to use and the pros/cons of each one. much like the one for bands and tubes.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Ya Impman, the title could be "Putting it all together".


----------



## pappyscalls (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks for the replies so far. Looks like I may have opened a can of worms...LOL


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

No worms. No worries.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Definately would be a good addition to the tools section to have a sticky thread on glue


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

My pick is epoxy. There are special kinds for aluminium, but most will work just fine. If you go with gorilla glue, make sure to clamp thoroughly over the whole surface, as gorilla glue expands on setting.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

no input on adhesives, just wanted to say i checked out your website you make really beautiful calls, you are definitely creative and have some skills in the shop


----------



## pappyscalls (Jun 22, 2013)

bigron said:


> no input on adhesives, just wanted to say i checked out your website you make really beautiful calls, you are definitely creative and have some skills in the shop


Thank you very much. Been a trail of sweat and skinned fingers, but it has been enjoyable. Hopefully I can find the same enthusiasm here, the thing about being a craftsman you never seem to quit looking for ways to express yourself. From what I have seen here so far, this place is plumb full of talent!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

pappyscalls said:


> bigron said:
> 
> 
> > no input on adhesives, just wanted to say i checked out your website you make really beautiful calls, you are definitely creative and have some skills in the shop
> ...


without a doubt this site is full to bursting with artists,craftspeople[not just men],woodworkers,carvers,designers,highly skilled shooters,and don't forget really great people who love the sport and always willing to offer there knowledge freely to anyone who needs it  there is no shortage of good people here


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

don't really do much laminating myself but I would have thought that araldite would work quite well if you mix it right.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Nathan (Flippinout) did a tutorial on laminating wood and metal. Something that he was very specific about was that after you applied the epoxy to the metal was to scratch it on with a wire brush. Sez it makes it stick better.


----------

